# Who is second?1st one is a Boy!Scans at 12wks * Its a........



## MrsSasha

Hello everyone! I am so happy to be here again 
Guessing who am I having this time what do you think? 

https://s52.radikal.ru/i137/1402/3f/be2e564df505.jpg

First baby was born July 2012 , now I am expecting in August 2014

Here is the picture to compare with the first boy ( in green) who is in white cover?

https://i047.radikal.ru/1402/62/ab09ed0f7248.jpg

Please tell me your opinion or share your scan at 12 weeks and tell me who was it thaaaaaanks :*


----------



## Cowgirl07

I say girl


----------



## MrsSasha

They look to me like twins. 6 of March we are having sexing scan and I will let everyone know :)))))


----------



## MaMaRed1012

Guessing a boy. :flower:


----------



## MrsSasha

Anyone else , please????


----------



## Sour_Skittle

I think girl!


----------



## MrsSasha

I have booked scan in 3 wks time. 
We will know the answer on 6th of March. 
CANNOT waiiiit <3 

so far:
GIRL:2
BOY: 1


----------



## Beneli

Your first pic has an obvious boy nub. Second has an obvious girl nub :)


----------



## MrsSasha

OMG, you are giving me a hope :D I am ready to accept its a Boy. Husband would be on 7th heaven if its a girl :D


----------



## StaceyKor

:pink: x


----------



## baileybubs

I think it's another boy


----------



## MrsSasha

Anyone else, please? 
So far 
GIRL 4
Boy 2


----------



## MeeOhMya

I say girl


----------



## MrsSasha

Girl : 5 
Boy: 2

1 wk & 3 days till we find out . 

Ps how to change topic title ? Want to add stars with update too after scan


----------



## mazndave

Girl


----------



## MrsSasha

Girl 6
Boy 2

8 days left till we find out cannot wait :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Misscalais

I think possibly. :pink: 
If you click edit then hit the advanced button you'll be able to change the title x


----------



## LisaRose_x

I think Girl :)


----------



## MrsSasha

girl 8
boy 2 

8 days left <3


----------



## pinkpassion

I also think girl!!


----------



## Shilo

I think :pink:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

defo girl x


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I think girl


----------



## Mum2threeboys

I think girly too :)


----------



## MrsSasha

Girl 13
Boy. 2

Only 2 days left till our scan


----------



## Hoping4Four

Looks like a girl nub to me! :)


----------



## bananabump

I think girly :)


----------



## MrsSasha

Wow !!!! Thank you everyone!!!! 

15 girls
2 boys 

TOMORROW we will know wooohoooo 

I really hope you all were right with the guessing girl ....... )))


----------



## LisaRose_x

Im excited for you!
Can't wait to hear if the majority is right or not!
Make sure you let us know :)
xx


----------



## MrsSasha

I will definitely , thank youuuuuu ;)))))))))) 

All my friends are saying I am having a boy. Looks like they are wishing me a second boy )))))))) only here I get so many girls :))))))) 

19 hours left till my scan, oh tomorrow I will be on 7th heaven no matter what gender . Can't wait to see our baby and I want to go baby shopping straight away after scan if it's a girl lol


----------



## Misscalais

Can't wait to see! Good luck, hope bubs co operates :)


----------



## J.Entwistle

Good luck today! Xx


----------



## MrsSasha

Thank you ! I am getting a little bit stressed .... 8 hrs left haha


----------



## foxiechick1

Good luck! X


----------



## MrsSasha

https://s019.radikal.ru/i628/1403/f1/3cfbe513ffc0.jpg

https://i065.radikal.ru/1403/51/2235b794fe66.jpg

https://i023.radikal.ru/1403/fb/197f47c15213.jpg

Waiting for my scan , 6 more hours. I don't know what to think .....


----------



## MrsSasha

Boy!!! :'(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Congrats! I guess I was wrong. I hope all is healthy with you both,


----------



## MrsSasha

Thank you, he is fine yes! But I am a little bit in tears :((((((((((( I know I will love him, but ...... still sad :((((((((


----------



## mazndave

Aww, I'm sorry you didn't get the girl you were hoping for. It must make it harder when everyone else thinks it's a girl as well and it gets your hopes up more. I'm fully expecting to be in the same position as you in 2 weeks, not one person has guessed that I'm having a boy and you start to believe they're right, even though I know deep down its probably another boy. Give yourself a bit of time to come to terms with it, and you'll soon be just as excited to meet your new little man xx


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh that's okay, I know you wanted a girl. I am glad all is okay though.


----------



## foxiechick1

Aw sorryyou didn't get to hear pink. Know how you feeling right now you're not sad for the boy you're having but you're grieving for the girl you thought you were having but are now not. But give yourself time and I promise you will feel better. Two boys are so amazing there's no bond like brothers and they always are mummy's boys! Xx


----------



## MrsSasha

You are right. With every girl guess I was hoping for her more and more.... 
But now I am better already! Thinking of stuff to buy % it makes me happy. Shopping is like a doctor for me :D


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yep retail therapy will help!


----------



## Misscalais

Congrats on a brother for your DS :) I'm havi g my 3rd boy and was hoping for a girl this time so I know how you feel. But it does get easier, once I stared shopping for this little guy it got really exciting. Yeah it's not pink and frills but its still exciting! :hugs: glad baby is healthy :)


----------



## MrsSasha

Thank you for support , I really need these warm words xxx


----------



## foxiechick1

Yay retail therapy! We love a bit of shopping! Xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs xx


----------

